# weight watching.



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Im obsessed. Help!

I have lost 4 lousy grams and im so annoyed with myself. I know its stupid and 4g aint alot at all but its really got to me seeing the scales going down.

Anyone else really weight watch and what do u class as a drop in your weight?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Grams ?? Grams ?? Do you mean pounds or are you really weighing yourself in grams??


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I lost 4 grams up my nose once....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> I lost 4 grams up my nose once....


Iv honestly never heard of anyone weighing themselves in grams do people really do this

A average man would weigh like 60000000 grams why not do it in pounds???


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

4 grams? Be serious! If it was lb's or KG i'd sympathise but thats nothing.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Iv honestly never heard of anyone weighing themselves in grams do people really do this
> 
> A average man would weigh like 60000000 grams why not do it in pounds???


well to be fair to the op, I weight myself in milligrams. 106000000mg


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> well to be fair to the op, I weight myself in milligrams. 106000000mg


Tut. 



Aliking10 said:


> 4 grams? Be serious! If it was lb's or KG i'd sympathise but thats nothing.


My point exactly


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol i may of made a mathematical error i dunno

I was 67kg now i weigh 66.6kg thats a loss of 4g isnt it? Or am i being thick?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol i may of made a mathematical error i dunno
> 
> I was 67kg now i weigh 66.6kg thats a loss of 4g isnt it? Or am i being thick?


0.4 kg

Yes about 4 grams

But seriously we don't use those measurements there really is no point


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> 4.4kg about 8 pound


You mean 0.4kg surely?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> You mean 0.4kg surely?


Yes just edited


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

So its a 400gram loss then.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> So its a 400gram loss then.


I dunno. But really !! Grams?? Is there any need??


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Use KG or lb's mate and stop worrying about values on the scale.

Is the loss relative to your goals? The mirror is your friend not the scales. If you're adding muscle then you could have dropped some fat, do you look bigger?

I used to be obsessed with the scales and my weight, now i'll go months without stepping on one. Last weekend I weighed myself and I was much less than i thought i would be. Was i disappointed? NO, because I look noticeably bigger, it's just that i had dropped some fat.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Step away from the scales!!!! I always say that scales can and do mess with your head too much, and I use them as a guide and not gospel.

Depends on your goals and what you want to achieve but measurements, pictures, mirrors and your clothes will give a much truer picture than the mind games that scales can conjure up.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol i may of made a mathematical error i dunno
> 
> I was 67kg now i weigh 66.6kg thats a loss of 4g isnt it? Or am i being thick?


that's an 8th of a poo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes sorry my mistake. Had a durrr moment. 400g lost.

Since i started posting on here i put my weight down in kg. I made a mistake on how many grams go in a kg.

The bits inbetween each kg means alot to me. Any weight gained nomatter how small makes me happy.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Use KG or lb's mate and stop worrying about values on the scale.
> 
> Is the loss relative to your goals? The mirror is your friend not the scales. If you're adding muscle then you could have dropped some fat, do you look bigger?
> 
> I used to be obsessed with the scales and my weight, now i'll go months without stepping on one. Last weekend I weighed myself and I was much less than i thought i would be. Was i disappointed? NO, because I look noticeably bigger, it's just that i had dropped some fat.


Didnt think of it like that. I try not to look in mirrors much cuz i wont see much gains if i keep looking. I did catch a glimpse of my arms earlier at work and was rather impressed. Still a long way to go tho. Didnt give fat loss a thought tho.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Perhaps take some pictures, measurements at cetain points of your body, then maybe a week/month later, do the exact same and compare you will see a difference.

If looking in the mirror all the time, changes can seem minimal but if you can compare with weeks previous, you'll be able too see the changes more, and then look in the mirror again and you will definately see it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Perhaps take some pictures, measurements at cetain points of your body, then maybe a week/month later, do the exact same and compare you will see a difference.
> 
> If looking in the mirror all the time, changes can seem minimal but if you can compare with weeks previous, you'll be able too see the changes more, and then look in the mirror again and you will definately see it.


I did a couple of pics when i started but the memory was wiped so thats gone. Ill get the mrs to take a couple later of front and back views. I will hopefully put that pic anf the end of goal pic up in november and then we will see if much has changed.

Not going to weigh myself now after this lol. Ill just go by looks.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I did a couple of pics when i started but the memory was wiped so thats gone. Ill get the mrs to take a couple later of front and back views. I will hopefully put that pic anf the end of goal pic up in november and then we will see if much has changed.
> 
> Not going to weigh myself now after this lol. Ill just go by looks.


Pics are an excellent way of tracking progress IMO. Eyes and memory can deceive at times, but pictures are proof of change and when you actually properly look at them you may notice more changes too.

Agree with the scales thing, they cause too much hassle when theres no/little change and that can be de-motivating, so just do the pics, look in the mirror and possibly measurements.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

lmao you could lose that just by having a ****


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Pics are an excellent way of tracking progress IMO. Eyes and memory can deceive at times, but pictures are proof of change and when you actually properly look at them you may notice more changes too.
> 
> Agree with the scales thing, they cause too much hassle when theres no/little change and that can be de-motivating, so just do the pics, look in the mirror and possibly measurements.


I might start taking a pic end of every month for my 1st year. Just wish i had the pics from the very start.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I might start taking a pic end of every month for my 1st year. Just wish i had the pics from the very start.


Ahh, its a shame but dont worry to much, start from now and just carry on from here.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Exactly just start again.


----------

